# Easton EC90SL, Yea or Nay?



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I've currently got an Easton EC-70 w/ alloy steerer on my bike (470g), and I've found a really good deal on the new all carbon EC90SL. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on it tonight, but was wanting some input from people with experience with all carbon forks. The steerer will be cut to 280mm, is that too long for a carbon steerer? Also what is the verdict on carbon dropouts? I know that more and more manufacturers are coming out with them on thier forks as well as some frames so I *assume* that they've been tested under more rigorous use than I'd ever place on the fork. I know I've seen pictures of a guy who had his dropouts break off while it was in a roof rack, but I believe it was the EC90SLX which is less than 300g. The EC90SL seems to be around 350g, so maybe the extra material would make it a bit stouter? 
Thanks a lot, 

TAC


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

oops...I didn't realize this is in the wrong forum. I thought it was "Complete bikes and frames" and then the component forum would encompass forks...my bad, someone feel free to move this if they wish.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I have both a 2005 EC90SL and a EC90SLX.*

The SL is a straight blade and very stiff. The SLX only comes in curved and works very well also. My SL came in a 333 grams before cutting and the SLX 295grams before cutting. I bought the SL to replace a Reynolds Ouzo Pro which I always considered king of the forks and it just blew it away. I have over 3,000 miles on the SL and it contnues to work trouble free. As far as the length you want to cut it to. Easton wouldn't allow you to cut it that long if it were going to become a liability to them. 

Buy it and be happy.



TACSTS said:


> oops...I didn't realize this is in the wrong forum. I thought it was "Complete bikes and frames" and then the component forum would encompass forks...my bad, someone feel free to move this if they wish.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for that reply, that is just what I wanted to hear. Also if you don't mind me asking aren't you the guy with the 13.xx lb. Litespeed Vortex? I know I saw a picture of it a week or so ago and I thought it belonged to you. I was searching for that post last night and couldn't find it, could you send me a link to the picture and bike specs? I'm hoping to shed some weight from my Dean El Diente, and would like to see again what you've done. Thanks.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Here it is.*

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9028&highlight=juanmoretime

I have another Litespeed I've just built that isn't quite as Light but it's in the 14 lb range. I'll post pictures and spec later on the new toy.



TACSTS said:


> Thanks for that reply, that is just what I wanted to hear. Also if you don't mind me asking aren't you the guy with the 13.xx lb. Litespeed Vortex? I know I saw a picture of it a week or so ago and I thought it belonged to you. I was searching for that post last night and couldn't find it, could you send me a link to the picture and bike specs? I'm hoping to shed some weight from my Dean El Diente, and would like to see again what you've done. Thanks.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

i bought a EC90 SL this past March to replace my broken fork. So far, the fork works great. It absorbs the vibrations nicely and is light and stiff. I'm 6'3", 175 lbs and ride my roadie like there's no tomorrow. 

The fork performs well on the flats when sprinting and on the climbs. I have my steerer cut at 320mm and it works fine.

so far, absolutely nothing wrong with the EC90 SL fork.



oh ya. check Supergo for good deals. I bought my new EC90 SL for $214 with shipping. awesome deal for a sweet fork.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

Yea, great deals can be had... I got the EC90 SL for $160 from Cambria... So far it looks great, but I'm not done building the entire bike yet (this week)!!!


----------

